# Spotted spurge



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Looking for help to get rid of this stuff once and for all


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

I guess pictures would help


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I know Celsius will smoke it but what do you have on hand?


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

I just found a bottle of Celsius hiding on my shelf. Should I do the heavy dosage that it calls out? It's sprouted up throughout the lawn.


----------



## thelawnnoob (Jul 19, 2021)

bbbdkc79 said:


> I just found a bottle of Celsius hiding on my shelf. Should I do the heavy dosage that it calls out? It's sprouted up throughout the lawn.


If you are spot treating I would say high dosage. If you're lawn is totally covered by it then I'd look at the specific dosage recommended for spurge and hit it with that.
From what little I know, you never want to max out on the yearly limit so if you are doing a blanket application you will max out real quick.
Also make sure you calibrate your sprayer
Edit: Just looked it up, and it seems like the high rate is whats recommended for spurge. P.S. please double check it to make sure, I'm really new to this stuff so I might not know the nitty-gritty.
I have a spurge issue too and hit it with a high dosage celsius a about 4-5 days ago


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

I've been dealing with this crap all year. I've spot sprayed Celsius twice and it keeps popping up in other areas. My lawn is less than a year old so I didn't put down any pre-em. I'm assuming that's my biggest issue so I'm hoping it won't be so bad next year after applying pre-em this fall and next spring


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

I put down pre-m and still ended up with a lot of spurge this year. I've been spot treating with Q4 until it cools off, but I swear the darn spurge just laughs and grows and spreads... oh, and the crabgrass and bill bugs decided to have a lawn party this summer too.


----------



## MarineOh3 (Feb 26, 2021)

Been hand-pulling this stuff for weeks. I swear I can see it growing.


----------

